# Muovere XDG in tmpfs

## saverik

  Ciao a tutti,

per risparmiare scritture sul mio nvme vorrei spostare  la cache di firefox in tmpfs visto che ho anche 32 Gb di Ram.

Allego il mio fstab :

```

#<fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

#/dev/nvme0n1p1         /boot           auto            defaults                 0 0

/dev/nvme0n1p2         /               ext4            defaults,relatime        0 1

/dev/nvme0n1p3         /home           ext4            defaults                 0 2

#

tmpfs           /tmp            tmpfs           size=26G,noatime        0 0

tmpfs           /var/tmp        tmpfs           size=26G,noatime        0 0

tmpfs      /var/tmp/portage      tmpfs   size=24G,uid=portage,gid=portage,mode=775,nosuid,noatime,nodev   0 0[quote][/quote]
```

Ben accetti consigli su come aggiustare il mio fstab visto la quantità enorme di ram.

Saluti

----------

## sabayonino

speculare a quanto indicato ,decidi  la quantità  (esempio 2g)

in mount point ~/.cache/mozilla

oppure tutta la cache ~/.cache

~ --> /home/<user>

opzioni  : size=2G,noatime,default

occhio che se il valore della cache è sottodimensionato , essendo quest'ultima variabile , potresti avere dei malfunzionamenti ai programmi che la usano (idem per il solo firefox)

Mia cache di esempio

```
42M     /home/*/.cache/mozilla

933M    /home/*/.cache

```

----------

## saverik

Vediamo un pò se ho capito bene: (dici che5Gb sono tanti per uso normale?)

e per il fstab modificheresti qualcosa?

```
#<fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

#/dev/nvme0n1p1         /boot           auto            defaults                 0 0

/dev/nvme0n1p2         /               ext4            defaults,relatime        0 1

/dev/nvme0n1p3         /home           ext4            defaults                 0 2

#

tmpfs           /tmp            tmpfs           size=26G,noatime        0 0

tmpfs           /var/tmp        tmpfs           size=26G,noatime        0 0

tmpfs      /var/tmp/portage      tmpfs   size=24G,uid=portage,gid=portage,mode=775,nosuid,noatime,nodev   0 0

tmpfs      /home/saverik/*/.cache      tmpfs   size=5G,noatime,defaults 0 0 

[quote][/quote]
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *saverik wrote:*   

> Vediamo un pò se ho capito bene: (dici che5Gb sono tanti per uso normale?)

 

Non sempre

```
1.1G    ~/.cache/mozilla

6.2G    ~/.cache 
```

----------

## saverik

```

#<fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

#/dev/nvme0n1p1         /boot           auto            defaults                 0 0

/dev/nvme0n1p2         /               ext4            defaults,relatime        0 1

/dev/nvme0n1p3         /home           ext4            defaults                 0 2

#

tmpfs           /tmp            tmpfs           size=20G,noatime        0 0

tmpfs           /var/tmp        tmpfs           size=20G,noatime        0 0

tmpfs      /var/tmp/portage      tmpfs   size=20G,uid=portage,gid=portage,mode=775,nosuid,noatime,nodev   0 0

tmpfs      /home/saverik/*/.cache      tmpfs   size=10G,noatime,defaults 0 0[quote][/quote]
```

modificato un po tutto.. va bene il fstab?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Se funziona va bene   :Razz: .

Pensandoci un po' io ho 6G di cache ma non l'ho mai cancellata, quindi mettendola in tmpfs questa viene cancellata ad ogni reboot quindi puoi diminuire a 5G come prima.

----------

## sabayonino

```
 /home/saverik/*/.cache 
```

l'asterisco dovresti toglierlo. anche 

```
[quote][/quote]
```

 nell'fstab , se non è un refuso di copia/incolla.

"*" l'ho messo per indicare "utente" qualsiasi ovviamente da modificare a seconda delle prorpie esigenze   :Razz: 

Per quanto ne so , da un bel pò , firefox ha la cache in memoria di default (dovresti controllare   about:config ---> browser.cache.memory.enable --> true) , ma non prendere per oro colato questa affermazione.

comunque qualcosa va a scrivere nel disco di sicuro.

```
ls -lh ~/.cache/mozilla/firefox/uyauka5z.default

totale 24K

drwx------ 4 saba saba 4,0K  1 apr 20.46 cache2

drwx------ 2 saba saba 4,0K  1 apr 20.47 OfflineCache

drwxr-xr-x 3 saba saba 4,0K  2 giu 20.09 safebrowsing

drwx------ 3 saba saba 4,0K  1 apr 20.46 settings

drwxr-xr-x 2 saba saba 4,0K  2 giu 11.08 startupCache

drwx------ 2 saba saba 4,0K  2 giu 13.30 thumbnails

```

In tmpfs

```
grep moz /etc/fstab

tmpfs           /home/saba/.cache/mozilla                tmpfs   size=512M,noatime        0 0

```

```
 df -h -t tmpfs | grep moz

tmpfs           512M   11M    502M   2% /home/saba/.cache/mozilla
```

----------

## bandreabis

io ho seguito il wiki

----------

## saverik

Buonasera Ragazzi,

mi ricollego solo ora in quanto sono stato via per lavoro quindi mi scuso per il ritardo.

in allegato il fstab corretto con i suggermenti di sabayonino ma ho tenuto 10G vista la grande quantità di ram a disposizione

```

#/dev/nvme0n1p1         /boot           auto            defaults                 0 0

/dev/nvme0n1p2         /               ext4            defaults,relatime        0 1

/dev/nvme0n1p3         /home           ext4            defaults                 0 2

#

tmpfs           /tmp            tmpfs           size=26G,noatime        0 0

tmpfs           /var/tmp        tmpfs           size=26G,noatime        0 0

tmpfs      /var/tmp/portage      tmpfs   size=24G,uid=portage,gid=portage,mode=775,nosuid,noatime,nodev   0 0

efivarfs                /sys/firmware/efi/efivars  efivarfs      rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime      0 0

shm                     /dev/shm                   tmpfs         defaults                             0 0

tmpfs                   /dev/shm                   tmpfs         defaults                             0 0

tmpfs      /home/saverik/.cache      tmpfs   size=10G,noatime,defaults 0 0

```

----------

